# Most Embarrasing Moment?



## ShyFox (Apr 28, 2017)

What is the most embarrassing moment you've had during sex? How did you handle it?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Went to a motorcycle ralley with my then g.f. we shared a motel room with an old male friend of hers.
We went to the room by ourselves thinking we were alone.

she was blowing me in the bathroom when her friend walked in.

she quickly disengaged and mumbled something rediculous like "oh, sorry, I was just trying to 
fix his zipper; it was caught!''


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Probably close dancing with a woman who liked pelvic contact. So aroused I created a wet spot on my pants. She teased me about that with a smile saying it was pretty obvious that I liked her. Hurriedly retreated with her out of the dance to the privacy of my car, where we continued the "discussion."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Try hammering away at it, all while being in the most pleasurable throes of imminence in reaching "Shangra-la," when suddenly, and without any kind of warning, you develop and experience an excruciatingly painful and most unwelcome "Charlie-horse" in your hamstring area that makes you think that someone is simply ripping the muscle away from the bone, causing you to hurriedly "pull out" and to jump around naked all over the confines of the boudoir like some kind of village idiot, all while your lady love is simply laughing her a$$ off, just having the time of her life watching you flail about, all while your manhood physically shrinks from its once proud state of masculinity right down to something just barely short of femininity!

Three kinds of pain involved within that entire process as I see it: (1) the severe muscular pain that is occurring in your hamstring, (2) the pain that your ego suffers from being laughed at by an audience of one, and (3) the later occurrence of the "blue-balls," from not being able to successfully release!*


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Did leec change his username?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

rockon said:


> Did leec change his username?


*Just who in the hell is leec? They don't appear to be banned or anything!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I still blush when I think about this.I was in Ireland on vacation and I was in a bar with some cousins,there was a really gorgeous girl sitting with another girl and a guy at the bar.I went up to buy a round and got talking to them.(Different accent always breaks the ice)and it turned out they were siblings and the guys wife was in hospital having a baby.She had been having a difficult pregnancy and had been in hospital for a few days.He had a couple of beers and left to go back to the hospital but only one sister went with him,the pretty one stayed with me.We went to a nightclub and then back to her place that she shared with her sister.
In the middle of some of the best sex I had ever had her bedroom door swung open and it was her mother come to tell her she had a new baby niece,her father was waiting downstairs.All hell broke loose.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Just who in the hell is leec? They don't appear to be banned or anything!*


leec is a user who posts nonsensical threads on varying subjects and never, ever responds to his threads (or anyone elses for that matter).

Some believe he is a spam bot.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

.Leec is a figment of the imagination of @SunCMars,he asks straightforward questions that can't be misinterpreted.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

When Constable Odo and I were living the early dating days, I had a bad queefing episode during sex. It just happened so suddenly that we both stopped and laughed. My laughter caused it to happen about 10 more times, each time we'd laugh harder and started tickling each other, rolling around on the bed. Although it's incredibly amusing to remember, it is actually one of my fondest memories of us. Not sure I'd tell it to the grandchildren, though.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> .Leec is a figment of the imagination of @SunCMars,he asks straightforward questions that can't be misinterpreted.


Yikes...

Exposed my bare ass on Broadway.

.Leec left out the "h" at the end of his Avatar name.

Sucks our breath and patience away....
He ain't a she....don't go there...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Where do I begin?

Have always been rash, sans rash, given a rash of poop for my misdeeds.
..........................................................................................................

While in High School, I dared a bunch of friends to jump off a small water tower into the municipal pool.

Looking at it from the ground it looked daunting and insane.

Nobody in their right mind would do this....except drunken teenagers.

Unbeknownst to the others, I had done this stunt before. A friend of mine {now deceased, died later from a M.C. crash at +100MPH} and I did it the year before.

About ten of us [in our underwear] were up on the tower drinking beer and hooting and hollering when the cops arrived. They told us to "Come' on down!"

The other kids chickened out and came down and put on their clothes. I remained on the tower, laying flat on my belly hoping that they could not see me. 
When the cops asked if everyone was off the tower, one weasel said, "One kid is still up there".

The voice below boomed, "Come on down, son, I don't want to come up after you!"

Son!, he did not know my name. I jumped off the tower into the pool, making my escape. I lost my underwear in the pool. I got out of the pool, leaped over the fence and ran home...

Naked.

The cops came for me afterwords...the rash of poop came at me from all quarters, nickels and half dollars.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Many, MANY moons ago myself and the girl i was seeing at the time were...enjoying each's company, in an abandoned house we used to use as our, ahem, private space.

It was cold that night, so i had lit the fireplace to keep us warm, as we weren't wearing any clothes.

After we had finished, and collapsed in a happy heap, I looked up...


and saw flashing lights outside the front windows. Blue flashing lights.

Pulled on my jeans and flung open the door, to see a firefighter about to swing an axe! 

Turns out someone had reported seeing a fire in an abandoned house!

OOPS. :surprise:

Took a bit of explaining, but the firefighters left, without hosing us down! 


On the upside, the excitement turned my girlfriend on. And round 2 commenced! >


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Satya said:


> When Constable Odo and I were living the early dating days, I had a bad queefing episode during sex. It just happened so suddenly that we both stopped and laughed. My laughter caused it to happen about 10 more times, each time we'd laugh harder and started tickling each other, rolling around on the bed. Although it's incredibly amusing to remember, it is actually one of my fondest memories of us. Not sure I'd tell it to the grandchildren, though.


I must be old. I had to google this word.

Googled it, ogled it.

My chin on my chest......sheeesh!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

DayOne said:


> Many, MANY moons ago myself and the girl i was seeing at the time were...enjoying each's company, in an abandoned house we used to use as our, ahem, private space.
> 
> It was cold that night, so i had lit the fireplace to keep us warm, as we weren't wearing any clothes.
> 
> ...


This didn't happen to me,thank **** but it happened to a guy I knew.
He was in the construction business but had some health problems so he started driving a taxi instead.One of his problems was he weighed around three hundred pounds,but he was about six five and he carried it well.He was constantly cheating but his wife either didn't know or didn't care.
One night he had a woman in his taxi and they drove to a local wooded area and in the middle of having sex in the back of the car he had a heart attack and died.She couldn't get him off her and she was trapped,she managed to get his phone from his pocket and phoned an ambulance.Of course the cops turned up as well.It was the biggest thing to happen around here in years.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I was having intercourse with my wife to be when my mother came up from the basement earlier than I thought she would. She just looked at me and asked me what we would like for dinner. What I did about it was to tell her that we would like pasta. She said OK and left us alone. Later on I got a lecture about if I get a girl pregnant I have to marry them. I told her that was the case in her generation but not now. In her generation the pregnant girl's father, bothers, cousin or even those who were paid for protection of the neighborhood, would make you marry her if you wanted to live or walk again. Times have changed. Being pregnant in Little Italy in NYC disgraced a woman. No one would want her and she would be called a ****. Her only hope was to move away and never see her family again. They would not want her anyway. 

Even when I was younger, divorced women were considered damaged goods only fit for sex. Most lied about being divorced or moved to another city. Living with someone out of wedlock was a major sin and not tolerated by most. Being gay could get you beat up at best and killed at worse. Young people have no idea of how far we have come just from 80 years ago. My bi wife was considered a lesbian despite marrying me. No one believed in bisexually, not even the LG community. My wife would have been labeled as a lesbian in the closet which had very serious consequences back then. Families would disown you or at best hide the fact and forbid you from dating people of your own sex. My dad at age 90 had come a long way. He finally accepts that people are born gay but believes that they must not have sex with men. They still live among us.

On my dad's death bed I plan on telling him that I had sex with two males while I was younger and still living at home. Then I will tell him that my wife is bi and we shared the same live in girlfriend for 30 years. I want him to understand that it did not affect his life or call down God to smite us.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

I always love to tell my ex-gf to give me blowjobs while am driving. So, eventually, i was driving n it was raining so was in a romantic mood. She realised that I wanted her to give me blowjobs without me even asking for it. So, while me driving she just pulled my pants and warned me to hit anyone because she's gonna give me awesome blowjobs. She then started giving me and i happened to slow down the car. In few minutes I saw a cop on his bike telling me to pull down the windows. I told her not to move a bit. Then I told the cop that she's not well so she's just resting her head on my lap.

Luckily he got convinced and let me go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I went with my then gf and about 8 others to Mardi Gras back in the mid 90s. We all shared a hotel room. We all get back to the hotel late one night and me and my gf have a pallet on the floor. Everyone crashes (we thought) and my gf starts riding me because we thought everyone was asleep. The next morning everyone started asking us if we had fun last night. We were like, "uh what do you mean?" Several of the people were still awake and pretended to be asleep. They thanked my gf for the show. That was a pretty embarrassing moment.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just yesterday afternoon, while I was off working some spring league football games, a younger official who I had been officiating with, who was in his early 30's got a phone call from his young wife. 

When she called, he immediately put her on speakerphone without even thinking twice about it. He asked her how things were going and after exchanging pleasantries with him, she quickly went into how she had just left the salon and had had gotten a "full Brazilian" and telling him that when he got home that he'd better show her some real gratitude for her efforts!

Well, while he was furiously fumbling with his phone trying to take her off speakerphone, we other guys got up and started running around and hoohawing! 

At the close of the day as he was heading out to his car, I couldn't resist the temptation to yell out at him, "Have a safe trip home, you lucky devil!"*


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I was out late with a GF and we decided to have sex. I was performing oral on her and fell asleep. She woke me up and I started again, only to fall asleep again. It ruined the mood and I couldn't stay awake so we just went home. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

rockon said:


> leec is a user who posts nonsensical threads on varying subjects and never, ever responds to his threads (or anyone elses for that matter).
> 
> Some believe he is a spam bot.


I've seen a number of posts on the City-Data forums word-for-word identical to the ones leec posts. The author uses a different name over there.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ShyFox said:


> What is the most embarrassing moment you've had during sex? How did you handle it?


I was in college about to have sex with my girlfriend. I was on top and she reached back and folded the pillow to prop her head up a little. At that moment looking down at her I had completely forgotten there was a porno magazine under my pillow (copy of Swank). I could see it on the bed right next to her face as she stared up at me. She looked at me and said, "I can tell something is on your mind, what are you thinking?" 

At that moment I thought about trying to fake a cramp and pretending to stretch my arm so that I could just shove the magazine off behind the bed, but then realized it would make a big kahthump when it hit the floor. 

Long story short, my girlfriend at that time demanded to know what other porn I had stashed in my dorm room and we ended up enjoying watching some porn movies together that night!

Badsanta


----------

